Ask HN: Why my posts are flagged? - aaron_p
======
brudgers
The best way to handle this is to contact the moderators using the contact
link.

Looking through the history of your posts which is available to anyone on the
profile page I see:

1\. Some posts were flagged and others were not. So the posts vary quality.

2\. Among the flagged posts, some were probably flagged as 'duplicate'. For
example the post about Google Spanner. The duplicate mechanism is subtle.
While the ArsTechnica story was not popular, the _news_ about Google Spanner
was and there was a very substantial news discussion.

3\. Some of the flagged posts appear to be what some users would consider low
quality by Hacker News standards. In those situations, users often flag the
content.

4\. It is possible but not certain, that some of the posts came from sites
that have such a high probability of containing low quality content that any
link from those sites is killed just for the sake of reducing noise. Turning
on 'Show Dead' in your profile and going to the |new| page will allow you to
see that this is not uncommon.

Finally, it can often take some time to gain intuition about what does and
does not make a good story on Hacker News. It usually takes even longer to
gain a feeling for what makes a good HN comment.

My advice is simply to find better stories because that's what _everyone_ has
to do.

Good luck.

~~~
aaron_p
Thank you so much for the detailed feedback.

